# Month long rental in Morelia



## Maroua (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello!

My family and I are going to central Mexico for the month of August. We are a young family, my husband is a student and we have two young kids. We're looking to rent a furnished place in Morelia while we're there. We wont have a car so something central would be great. Problem is we'd like to find something at or below $500/month and all I'm finding listed on sites like airbnb are more than that. We live in Missouri and our mortgage here isn't even $500  Being that we're only going to be there for a month, and that we're traveling with young kids, I don't really have the option of waiting to get there and searching the local classifieds. Does anyone have any good leads for an apartment in our price range? THANKS in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Maroua said:


> Hello!
> 
> My family and I are going to central Mexico for the month of August. We are a young family, my husband is a student and we have two young kids. We're looking to rent a furnished place in Morelia while we're there. We wont have a car so something central would be great. Problem is we'd like to find something at or below $500/month and all I'm finding listed on sites like airbnb are more than that. We live in Missouri and our mortgage here isn't even $500  Being that we're only going to be there for a month, and that we're traveling with young kids, I don't really have the option of waiting to get there and searching the local classifieds. Does anyone have any good leads for an apartment in our price range? THANKS in advance!


That is difficult. It is too short a time period for most apartment rentals. You might try talking to some of the hostels and seeing if they will give you a deal for a longer term (for them) stay. Their normal rate is about $10 usd/day/person which comes out to more like $1200/month. You might look for one with a 4-bed dorm or two 2-bed rooms. They are often in the center of cities. Try hostels.com or hostelworld.com and then write or call and see if anyone will cut you a bargain rate.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I know one hotel that has no kitchen in Morelia that would cost about $900.00 US for 30 days close to El Centro. We got a recommendation from someone but opted for a newer hotel near the Mall de Americas. We had a car.

$500.00 US seems to be too little to spend for a family of 4. It will be hard to find except maybe quite a distance from El Centro.

Bus service is good there, as far as I can tell.

I did see some run down hotels advertising $250.00 pesos single person per night but presume they are noisy and small rooms close to where the aqueduct ends, not far from El Centro. 

I also saw some newer motels on the highways coming into Morelia from the north east and leaving Morelia going west for $250.00 pesos.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I know one hotel that has no kitchen in Morelia that would cost about $900.00 US for 30 days close to El Centro. We got a recommendation from someone but opted for a newer hotel near the Mall de Americas. We had a car.
> 
> $500.00 US seems to be too little to spend for a family of 4. It will be hard to find except maybe quite a distance from El Centro.
> 
> ...


The advantage of a hostel over a hotel/motel is that it will have a kitchen you can use. If you are on a budget, you will not want to eat in restaurants for a month. They also tend to be nicer/cleaner than the hotels that rent for similar rates. The downside is that you have to put up with a somewhat communal atmosphere. That can be a plus or a minus depending on your temperament.


----------



## Maroua (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! You've all been very helpful. I will be checking out the leads you gave me and we're very excited about our upcoming stay in Mexico


----------

